# Sewills



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, back in 1998/1999 when Sewills were still trading I couldn't afford this watch (wife wouldn't play). Sewills then went into liquidation.

But since I got divorced, and discovered that maintenance is cheap compared to her idea of 'shopping' I managed to find one and bought it as a present to myself. I picked this one up a couple of years ago now, its a 9ct model, and then managed to find a 14ct gold model which I purchased for a friend of mine. I know that there is also a ladies model and that all three models were limited to 2000 units each. I believe that there were also base metal models but that these were not serialised or limited.










Reason for posting this? Because its one of my favourite watches, even if it is battery quartz, and I like to share.


----------

